# Yellowstone Trip!



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

I just booked a trip with my fiance to Yellowstone for the very end of August! I'm really excited, we'll be staying in rustic cabins and so far we have a rafting/zipline tour planned and going to a rodeo....For anyone who has been there before, any tips on certain places to go/see??? Scenic, animals, activities? Thanks guys!


----------



## wk4036 (Dec 25, 2004)

Be ready because it's huge and takes days to take it all in.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

For a scenic ride, make a side trip to Grand Tetons NP, also over Beartooth Pass. For animals, I like Lamar and Hayden Valley, though they can be all over the place. If you are staying there for more than a few days, you will notice new people coming into the park as they pull over or stop to watch the Buffalo and Elk. Buffalo and Elk are all over the place and after a few days, you will have seen enough of them.


----------



## waterbuffulo (Jul 18, 2009)

Did a trip there with my girlfriend at the time. I would say get up early and make it to Hayden Valley! A lot of animal activity. I did a ton of sight seeing, not too much in activities (rafting, hiking or what not) and I had a blast. Wish I had more time there to do the fun stuff and get off the beaten path! On the trip to/from you can hit up the Badlands, Mt. Rushmore or Devils tower. All interesting!


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Little Grand Canyon and the falls there. Fairy Falls and Tower Falls are also very nice. Nintynine percent of the people that go to Yellowstone never loose sight of thier car. At least one good day hike to "feel" what the park is all about.


----------

